# Returning home, ferry upgrade !



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi all

We are 4 weeks into an 8 week trip and seriously considering returning home early next week, the rain has got us down and we are suffering cabin fever. I initially booked the Caravan club/ DFDS offer, book January for anytime throughout 2013.
Anyone know what the cost is to change to return early as our original return was booked for 26/6/13.........yonks away. Mrs will kill me soon as she's going stir crazy !!. Or is it better to get a new booking with any ferry via Calais

martin


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Usually DFDS charge a tenner per changed crossing plus any extra if it is a more expensive crossing.


----------



## dwh (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi Martin 

Just had to change my ferry booking with DFDS

You can change for free up untill 30th June.

Except if it is over a Bank Holiday time when they charge you £10 

You must phone the English number on your ticket to make the 

change at least 24 hours prior to you taking the ferry.

Do not turn up at the ferry port without making a booking unless you 

wish to pay a considerable amount


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you gentlemen...........probably do a runner middle off next week. 

TY Martin


----------



## stu7771 (Jul 22, 2011)

I do not know if it is the same at Calais as it is at Dunkirk. We have changed 2 of the DFDS ferry offers by turning up at the terminal. We had to use the phones in the booking office which gives a free call to Dover and we were put on the next ferry each time for free. (not a B/H.

Sue


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

dwh said:


> Hi Martin
> 
> Just had to change my ferry booking with DFDS
> 
> ...


If you do turn up at the port (Dunkerque!) do not just go straight to the check-in booths, they will just treat you as a "turn up and go" as that is all the access they have to the booking system.
Instead go into the terminal building and don't go to the desks there either - use the freephones on the screens in the middle of the hall - they connect direct to Dover Customer Service who have access to the whole booking system and will be able to do the best deal for you.

That was as told to me by the lady in charge of the DFDS stand at the NEC show last year.

That is only for Dunkerque, I have no idea if there is a similar facility at Calais.


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

:thumbright: :thumbright:


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Just for info.....
We regular turn up early for a crossing, admittedly the same day as booked and 90% of the time get on board...
Be aware that if they wont allow you to travel (only happened to me once) there is a "get out" gate over on the right that they send you to by the police huts and it lets you into the main car park.. 
So dont be frightened to try, worst case you can drive out, park somewhere and come back later..

Also dont fall for the "it will be extra" scam to go early. Several time they have quoted that, I shug and say ok will come back. Strange they then call a supervisor and he will "let me on this time".  

If you are looking to book another crossing do it online and at least 48 hours prior. Dont turn up and try and do it same day as prices shoot up.. Plenty of McDonalds about for free wifi and once booked you dont need to print anything just write the ref number down on a scrap of paper....


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

*Turning up early at a ferry port*

All the above is fine but the CC terms require that you call them! I wonder why? oh yes and they charged us £20 last time we did it some 3 yeas ago.

But we have found that they (ferries) now only let you travel FOC when you are on the same day 2 departures either side of the booked departure.
otherwise the increased booking charges apply being same day travel.

Thats why we now travel Eurotunnel frequent traveller. Never book via CC now either.

Turn up and go 365 days a year or pay £10 if its peak time of the day.

I am sure this will be changed but its what we find and we travel a lot.

Peter


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Don't do it!! Stick it out - things can only get better here.

The snow shower I drove through this morning just adds to the adventure - look at it now, bright and sunny and that chill wind has gone.

You'd regret it, you know you would!

Just imagine - coming off that ferry at Dover into warm sunshine with the French forecast promising hot and humid days for weeks to come.

Don't give up yet :lol:


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Can't you just drive to somewhere its sunny? That's the beauty of being in a van. We've done that a few times and it's amazing what you discover or end up. Even from Northern France Southern Spain or Portugal Spain is only three or four days away maximum. Italy even closer.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

We only ever book one way, then book the return a few days before we decide to come back.

I check the P&O website first to determine their cheapest crossing, then for the outwards journey go onto the Camping & Caravan Club website if it's more than a week to go (since they post the booking details) as they give 10% lower than the P&O price. Coming back, I use the Caravan Club as they e-mail the booking info, although only give 8% discount.

Booked for next Wednesday late morning 
cost £34.04


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Wouldn't bother coming down to Italy we have been her two weeks and have had really awful weather. We are in Alburabello at the moment and have the first decent day for a while. Travelling up north in the next few days towards Rome but it doesn't look to good there either. Oh we'll hey ho we are getting out and about at least


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Weather on the Dordogne is not expected to get decent until 16 June according to Accuweather. I'm not looking forward to my forthcoming holiday in the rain but going for too short a time for Spain.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

georgiemac said:


> We are in Alburabello at the moment


You must have had Trulli awful weather there................... :lol:


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Two days you're in Andalusia ?


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

France meteo forecast map this morning is showing unbroken sunshine over the whole country for 10 days after Wednesday.
Alan


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

alhod said:


> France meteo forecast map this morning is showing unbroken sunshine over the whole country for 10 days after Wednesday.
> Alan


Accuweather says differently. Apart from the odd day there is no decent weather until 16 June onwards.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Just spent 2 nights at an aire (in the hills) just north of Beziers.

Wall to wall sunshine - shorts, T shirt, sitting outside 'til 8.30pm when the sun dipped behind the hill.

Not so sunny today but this'll do.

The only inconvenience is that it must be getting close to Tour D F as it seems every cyclist in France is out practicing!


----------

